# New Penn Torque9 Spinning Reel



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I got gold Penn Torque9 spinning reel. 
The quality of color coating is not as good as Shimano, Saltiga or JM reels. 
I turned the handle. It is much stiffer than Stella or Saltiga. It is not even close. 
I read Penn changed its course from competing with Stellar or Saltiga to competing with Van Staal or Zee Bass as surf reels. So the handle is stiff because of all sealing. 
Stiffness of handling is in between Van Staal and Zee Baas. 
The weight of 30.6 oz is not light, but it is almost the same weight as Stella 20000SW. 
It has definitely more line capacity than Stella 20000SW. 
I got 390 yards of Jerry Brown 80# hollow. 
I don't know it is because I used to use fancy custom handle(knob. The handle arm is OK, but the knob looks cheap. I am thinking about changing the knob with custom knob. 

I choose JB 80# instead of JB 100# because JB 80# is thicker and the breaking point is higher (150#) so that I can use heavier drag (over 30 lb) for testing the reel. 
I am going to test the reel for big bluefin in NC from next month.


----------

